# Make Sure You Excercise



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Don't know about you, but I didn't sign up to get a bigger ass. Between work, baby girls soccer and uberring, I am only able to work out twice a week and walk during practices. Uber doesn't care about your health. We can be a bunch of 300 pounders. Long as we can still drive, Uber is satisfied. What say you?

An addendum for the slow people, because sometimes, they need help with reading comprehension:

Uber doesn't care about you, so make sure you take care of your health.

Hopefully I dumbed it down enough for even the slowest to understand.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Don't know about you, but I didn't sign up to get a bigger ass. Between work, baby girls soccer and uberring, I am only able to work out twice a week and walk during practices. *Uber doesn't care about your health.* We can be a bunch of 300 pounders. Long as we can still drive, Uber is satisfied. What say you?


Agree 100%. I also need to work on my eating habits. Luckily, I do not smoke, drink or do drugs. I signed up for 24 hour fitness at the beginning of the year and go in for a treadmill and bike workout at least 4 times a week. Just a quick one hour session, but it helps out for my cardio and keeps my cholesterol in check.

It looks like you have a solid plan for work life balance and recognize the importance of family time. Good for you sir...good for you.

Always be Blessed.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

I joined the gym after gaining 25 pounds from Uber. I wonder if I can write that off in tax season.


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

Why would exercising be part of ubers deal. Ive only worked for 1 job that cared about health and that was the military. You get discounts at gyms with lyft if you complete a certain amount of rides. You're all adults and still cant figure out how to exercise for 30 mins a day shame on you.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I joined the gym after gaining 25 pounds from Uber. I wonder if I can write that off in tax season.


wouldn't hurt.



Ribak said:


> Agree 100%. I also need to work on my eating habits. Luckily, I do not smoke, drink or do drugs. I signed up for 24 hour fitness at the beginning of the year and go in for a treadmill and bike workout at least 4 times a week. Just a quick one hour session, but it helps out for my cardio and keeps my cholesterol in check.
> 
> It looks like you have a solid plan for work life balance and recognize the importance of family time. Good for you sir...good for you.
> 
> Always be Blessed.


Thank you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Not gonna lie, Ubering hasn't been good for my belly.
I had maintained a consistent 38 waist for 10+ years.
While those used pants still fit me, I bought a new pair of 38 recently. Had to go back and swap it out for a 40


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Why would Uber care about anyones weight? The only employer I ever had that cared about my weight was the United States Army...

Unless your job requires you to do physically demanding tasks and even then the employer doesnt care what your weight is as long as you can perform.

If you can't peform, it doesnt matter if your over weight or a stick.

Uber doesn't care if you get cavities either. The horror!!!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie, Ubering hasn't been good for my belly.
> I had maintained a consistent 38 waist for 10+ years.
> While those used pants still fit me, I bought a new pair of 38 recently. Had to go back and swap it out for a 40


I know. My jeans that I wore when I started look like leggings on me now. Now I can only wear wide fit pants.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would Uber care about anyones weight? The only employer I ever had that cared about my weight was the United States Army...
> 
> Unless your job requires you to do physically demanding tasks and even then the employer doesnt care what your weight is as long as you can perform.
> 
> ...


This thread is more about looking out for ourselves. Hence, the title. If I wanted to make it solely about Uber, the title would've been more along the lines of, "Uber doesn't care about you" or something like that.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> This thread is more about looking out for ourselves. Hence, the title. If I wanted to make it solely about Uber, the title would've been more along the lines of, "Uber doesn't care about you" or something like that.


You basically said that in the content of your post....


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

corniilius said:


> This thread is more about looking out for ourselves. Hence, the title. If I wanted to make it solely about Uber, the title would've been more along the lines of, "Uber doesn't care about you" or something like that.


You definitely said that. Everyone is pointed their fingers at uber fpr making them fat. Why?? You cant bring lunch while you're driving? I have lost weight since going ft. I carry protein bars in my car. I make sandwiches for when i need more than a bar. I eat breakfast before leaving. Plus i now have more time to actually workout. I bought a home gym and have no excuses.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You basically said that in the content of your post....


With a title reading, "Make sure you excercise." "You," being the operative word. Jesus H Christ, need me to draw pictures for you as well?



Jcposeidon said:


> You definitely said that. Everyone is pointed their fingers at uber fpr making them fat. Why?? You cant bring lunch while you're driving? I have lost weight since going ft. I carry protein bars in my car. I make sandwiches for when i need more than a bar. I eat breakfast before leaving. Plus i now have more time to actually workout. I bought a home gym and have no excuses.


Where did I say that it was Uber's fault?


----------



## Jcposeidon (Oct 3, 2017)

corniilius said:


> With a title reading, "Make sure you excercise." "You," being the operative word. Jesus H Christ, need me to draw pictures for you as well?
> 
> Where did I say that it was Uber's fault?


You said uber doesnt care about your health and becuase of driving for them you in return gained weight


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> You said uber doesnt care about your health and becuase of driving for them you in return gained weight


That is on me for not excercising enough.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Jesus H Christ,


Well since we're bringin him into the conversation, it's interesting that just like Uber and any other employer, he also doesn't care if we put on a few pounds, as long as we do what he asks


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> With a title reading, "Make sure you excercise." "You," being the operative word. Jesus H Christ, need me to draw pictures for you as well?
> Where did I say that it was Uber's fault?


So are we supposed to just read your title and assume what the content of your post says to determine a reply or can I read your content and actually reply to the exact words you used, which you basically used in your response to why it isn't what I said it is?

Lol



corniilius said:


> "Uber doesn't care about you" or something like that.





corniilius said:


> Uber doesn't care about your health


Oh it was definitely was "something like that"...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Well since we're bringin him into the conversation, it's interesting that just like Uber and any other employer, he also doesn't care if we put on a few pounds, as long as we do what he asks


You post makes me feel so.....

Spiritual....

And uplifted....8>)

Rakos









PS. Anyone ready for a good poo fight...?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> So are we supposed to just read your title and assume what the content of your post says to determine a reply or can I read your content and actually reply to the exact words you used, which you basically used in your response to why it isn't what I said it is?
> 
> Lol
> 
> Oh it was definitely was "something like that"...


Wow, your poor teachers. Tsk Tsk.....


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Wow, your poor teachers. Tsk Tsk.....


You cant ignore what you said. If all you wanted to talk about was personal health, I probably would have removed the errational jab at Uber.

It was in your post and I replied to it accordingly.

Next time, don't ask for my opinion if you don't want it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You cant ignore what you said. If all you wanted to talk about was personal health, I probably would have removed the errational jab at Uber.
> 
> It was in your post and I replied to it accordingly.
> 
> Next time, don't ask for my opinion if you don't want it.


It's called reading comprehension. You strike me as the type of person that got their platoon into a lot of trouble in basic. It's usually because of slow dumb ones that the rest of us would have to partake of "Pit Call Sunday." There is obviously no reasoning with you Private Pyle, so I'll just leave it be.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> It's called reading comprehension. You strike me as the type of person that got their platoon into a lot of trouble in basic. It's usually because of slow dumb ones that the rest of us would have to partake of "Pit Call Sunday." There is obviously no reasoning with you Private Pyle, so I'll just leave it be.


I actually never got my platoon smoked at basic. I joined when I was 22, a bit more mature, so there were plenty of 17 and 18 year old idiots to get that job done.

What reasoning is there? You said it, you asked "what say you?" And I replied accordingly. You made the statement "uber doesn't care about your health" not me, now you're dodging the fact that you said it. Did you even read what you yourself wrote?

If that had nothing to do with the point of your thread, then why did you include it?

I'm not the only one to call you out on it, I'm just not the type to let it go especially if you want to resort to personal name calling rather than say you done goofed up and tried to peg something else negative on Uber for no irrational reason.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I actually never got my platoon smoked at basic. I joined when I was 22, a bit more mature, so there were plenty of 17 and 18 year old idiots to get that job done.
> 
> What reasoning is there? You said it, you asked "what say you?" And I replied accordingly. You made the statement "uber doesn't care about your health" not me, now you're dodging the fact that you said it. Did you even read what you yourself wrote?
> 
> If that had nothing to do with the point of your thread, then why did you include it?


Don't worry, I updated the original post just for you. Moving on...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Don't worry, I updated the original post just for you. Moving on...


Updating your post should be removing an errational, negative association with uber just to give them another jab. My employer doesnt care about my health or weight either, but I work on a Computer and my physical ability doesnt determine how I perform my job.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I joined the gym after gaining 25 pounds from Uber. I wonder if I can write that off in tax season.


You must be crushing it, good for you!

I've lost weight, between worrying about not being able to pay my bills, not electricity to cook with and simply not being able to afford food, I'm thinner than I've ever been. :/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie, Ubering hasn't been good for my belly.
> I had maintained a consistent 38 waist for 10+ years.
> While those used pants still fit me, I bought a new pair of 38 recently. Had to go back and swap it out for a 40


Stretch jeans.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Stretch jeans.


Too bad they dont make maternity type jeans for men. My wife had some awesome jeans! They actually have a stretchy material that goes over the belly, but you can't even tell.
Pants that fit and dont sag.

I might just take this idea to Shark Tank.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Too bad they dont make maternity type jeans for men. My wife had some awesome jeans! They actually have a stretchy material that goes over the belly, but you can't even tell.
> Pants that fit and dont sag.
> 
> I might just take this idea to Shark Tank.


That would be something to invest in.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Its Thanksgiving !
Everyone should know about Stretch Jeans.

Not that i ever wear them myself . . . . .


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Too bad they dont make maternity type jeans for men. My wife had some awesome jeans! They actually have a stretchy material that goes over the belly, but you can't even tell.
> Pants that fit and dont sag.
> 
> I might just take this idea to Shark Tank.


I know. My pants now give my fatass a plumber's crack. People are totally seeing my fat crack when I bend to take people's luggage in the airport. You get what you pay for Uber pax!


----------



## Cndragon (Dec 8, 2016)

I def drink more coffee and eat more donuts... Turning 40 sucked..actually no, started in my early 30's. I used to be able to say oh no I gained 5 lbs lemme eat salad and a week later its gone. Now its like...WTF I gained 10bs? lemme eat salad! and I gain 5 lbs. So now Im like screw it...boston creme or old fashioned? Oh, Ill take both, Ill just stick the other one in the glove box for later (where I keep my emergency pop tarts). 

Not as worried as I should be, while I am much bigger than I used to be, people still think Im thin (being very tall has its benefits) and every year my dr tells me to keep doing what Im doing cause Im in perfect health. I quit smoking cigarettes anyway, but she said it doesnt really count cause I still vape so Im still considered a smoker. Cant win. Oh well. I ran enough in the Army so I did my time. Thered have to be a fire or some other immediate life threatening situation to get me to exercise.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I know. My pants now give my fatass a plumber's crack!


Ever seen a pregnant womans crack? no! They make the best stuff for women.

Who's with me on this pregnancy jeans for men?

Start sending money to my paypal and I promise to give you a a fair cut once I secure the patent


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ever seen a pregnant womans crack? no! They make the best stuff for women.
> 
> Who's with me on this pregnancy jeans for men?
> 
> Starts sending money to my paypal and I promise to give you a a fair cut once I secure the patent


Uh.um yeah, check is in the mail.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Let me sum up what this thread has become.

Uber doesn't care about me. CHECK

I should exercise to stay healthy. CHECK

Water is wet. CHECK


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Let me sum up what this thread has become.
> 
> Uber doesn't care about me. CHECK
> 
> ...


You forgot one:

Cableguynoe likes to dress in women's clothes.... CHECK.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You forgot one:
> 
> Cableguynoe likes to dress in women's clothes.... CHECK.


Yep, I missed that one. Good catch. Was too busy trying to get Jesus H. Christ into it without offending everyone and then erased it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Tihstae said:


> Yep, I missed that one. Good catch. Was too busy trying to get Jesus H. Christ into it without offending everyone and then erased it.


I don't know about Mr. Christ but down here in S FL I get Jesus Gonzalez, Jesus Lopez and Jesus Fernández on the daily.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> You forgot one:
> 
> Cableguynoe likes to dress in women's clothes.... CHECK.


hey hey hey

I said I've been thinking about it.
Never said I've done it.

tohunt4me is the one that's already wearing the stretchies
Sorry buddy, had to throw you under the bus to save my reputation.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Ever seen a pregnant womans crack? no! They make the best stuff for women.
> 
> Who's with me on this pregnancy jeans for men?
> 
> Start sending money to my paypal and I promise to give you a a fair cut once I secure the patent


Start a Gofundme campaign....8>)

Rakos








PS. I found this online...


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> hey hey hey
> 
> I said I've been thinking about it.
> Never said I've done it.


It's okay, no judgement here, I admire your bravery in admitting this fetish you have for wearing women's clothes.

The interwebs people can be mean.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's okay, no judgement here, i admire your bravery in admitting this fetish you have for wearing women's clothes.
> 
> The interwebs people can be mean.


It's not a fetish. 
It's necessity.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would Uber care about anyones weight? The only employer I ever had that cared about my weight was the United States Army...
> 
> Unless your job requires you to do physically demanding tasks and even then the employer doesnt care what your weight is as long as you can perform.
> 
> ...





steveK2016 said:


> Why would Uber care about anyones weight? The only employer I ever had that cared about my weight was the United States Army...
> 
> Unless your job requires you to do physically demanding tasks and even then the employer doesnt care what your weight is as long as you can perform.
> 
> ...





corniilius said:


> It's called reading comprehension. You strike me as the type of person that got their platoon into a lot of trouble in basic. It's usually because of slow dumb ones that the rest of us would have to partake of "Pit Call Sunday." There is obviously no reasoning with you Private Pyle, so I'll just leave it be.





steveK2016 said:


> You cant ignore what you said. If all you wanted to talk about was personal health, I probably would have removed the errational jab at Uber.
> 
> It was in your post and I replied to it accordingly.
> 
> Next time, don't ask for my opinion if you don't want it.


How much is uber paying you to shill yourself?

You come off as a pompous, hair-splitting, argumentative ass.

You seem unable to let any knock against uber pass without rushing to their defense.

If you've stopped driving the way you claimed, why are you still hanging around this website so often?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

If you die, Uber doesn’t have to go through the trouble of deactivating you


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> It's okay, no judgement here, i admire your bravery in admitting this fetish you have for wearing women's clothes.
> 
> .


Great, thread got featured. Now everyone is going to know!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great, thread got featured. Now everyone is going to know!


Pictures !

Pictures or it didnt happen !


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

It would be nice if they partnered with one of the big chain gyms and offered a "partner" discount 

I have a nice gym at my apartment I use semi regularly a 2 or 3 times a week. I've thought of keeping a gym bag in my trunk and getting a 24hr membership that's good at all. Locations so I can just stop in whenever it slows down


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great, thread got featured. Now everyone is going to know!


It's okay, just refer back to this post


wk1102 said:


> It's okay, no judgement here, i admire your bravery in admitting this fetish you have for wearing women's clothes.


and pat yourself on the bra straps.

I/we couldn't be more proud of you!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> It would be nice if they partnered with one of the big chain gyms and offered a "partner" discount
> 
> I have a nice gym at my apartment I use semi regularly a 2 or 3 times a week. I've thought of keeping a gym bag in my trunk and getting a 24hr membership that's good at all. Locations so I can just stop in whenever it slows down


Uber drivers would over run the showers and be sleeping in the parking lots


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

Honestly, the opportunity to get a bit of exercise is part of the reason I try to do UberEATS during lunch hours. Until I’ve had my fill of BS anyway.


----------



## mattadams (Apr 19, 2016)

Interestingly enough I've found I"m the opposite. When I'm uberring all day I often skip meals inadvertantly (or because I"m not near someplace or don't want to take a break, etc.), and I usually end hte day feeling weak. I've tried to counter it by packing snacks like larabar's, beef jerky, etc. in the car just so I don't forget to eat.
but on the other side, I'm also marathon training (see my profile photo, LOL) so it's not like I'm at risk for getting tubby...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

mattadams said:


> but on the other side, I'm also marathon training.


yeah, pretty sure you're going to be alright.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> How much is uber paying you to shill yourself?
> 
> You come off as a pompous, hair-splitting, argumentative ass.
> 
> ...


Pyle was put on blast. Ohhhhhhhh!


----------



## GasHealthTimeCosts (Jul 24, 2017)

Jcposeidon said:


> Why would exercising be part of ubers deal. Ive only worked for 1 job that cared about health and that was the military. You get discounts at gyms with lyft if you complete a certain amount of rides. You're all adults and still cant figure out how to exercise for 30 mins a day shame on you.


No, shame on you for supporting an entity that strains people bodies and minds more than many other jobs. You clearly don't have a science or health background to understand that sitting for long periods of times hurts peoples internal organs. DO YOU REALLY EXPECT EVERY DRIVER TO KNOW THE IMPORTANCE OF HEALTH AND HOW DRIVING NEGATIVELY AFFECTS HEALTH. If these companies cared they would emphasize and educate their drivers to exercise and be healthy. Its actually in the long-term interest of Uber/Lyft to do so but they dont want to address the idea that their business harms peoples health. It hurts the riders too who now have a cheap option instead of walking short distances.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> How much is uber paying you to shill yourself?
> 
> You come off as a pompous, hair-splitting, argumentative ass.
> 
> ...


I'm definitely argumentative, thats the whole fun of a forum.

Some people like to scrolls through facebook, some people like to go through reddit. I like filling in bored time commenting on UP.

It was stupid to include that line and I pointed it out, he doubled down on it. Thus the cycle of UP.net continues...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Cndragon said:


> (where I keep my emergency pop tarts).
> 
> Not as worried as I should be, while I am much bigger than I used to be, people still think Im thin (being very tall has its benefits) and every year my dr tells me to keep doing what Im doing cause Im in perfect health. I quit smoking cigarettes anyway, but she said it doesnt really count cause I still vape so Im still considered a smoker. Cant win. Oh well. I ran enough in the Army so I did my time. Thered have to be a fire or some other immediate life threatening situation to get me to exercise.


What a great idea!! Should be mandatory in all Uber vehicles.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Pyle was put on blast. Ohhhhhhhh!


Doesnt change your ad hominem ways.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Pyle was put on blast. Ohhhhhhhh!


Yup, Private Pyle he sure is!



Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie, Ubering hasn't been good for my belly.
> I had maintained a consistent 38 waist for 10+ years.
> While those used pants still fit me, I bought a new pair of 38 recently. Had to go back and swap it out for a 40


And this whole time I was convinced that my clothes were shrinking


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Doesnt change your ad hominem ways.


Doesn't change your lack of reading comprehension or critical thinking skills either.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Doesn't change your lack of reading comprehension or critical thinking skills either.


Explain to me how it was relevant to keeping your health up? It has nothing to do with Uber nor ubers responsibilty to you nor in Ubers power to control.

You know for a fact how irrelevant it was to your point yet yours so hard headed, you wont admit that you just dropped that in to jab at uber for something that has nothing to do with uber.

And instead of admitting that, you'd rather continue your ad hominem attack on me.

Stay classy Anaheim.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Explain to me how it was relevant to keeping your health up? It has nothing to do with Uber nor ubers responsibilty to you nor in Ubers power to control.
> 
> You know for a fact how irrelevant it was to your point yet yours so hard headed, you wont admit that you just dropped that in to jab at uber for something that has nothing to do with uber.
> 
> ...


I have a love hate relationship with you. At times you raise some good points and at times you p*** me off. But hey keep up your good work! Gives me something fun to read!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I have a love hate relationship with you. At times you raise some good points and at times you p*** me off. But hey keep up your good work! Gives me something fun to read!


I dont hold back my opinion, whether its pro or anti uber, whether its pro or anti your opinion. I don't mold my opinion on how others may perceive it.

The fact is simple: it was an unnecessary jab at uber that adds nothing to the concept of keeping ones health up. I call him out on it, he decides to double down and instead of just admitting that it has no relevance to his topic at hand he continues to not only double down but use ad hominem to attack me personally as if that changes the flaw in his argument.

Its like throwing out there that some middle aged white man in north Dakota doesnt care about my health. Well duh, why the heck would he?!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Explain to me how it was relevant to keeping your health up? It has nothing to do with Uber nor ubers responsibilty to you nor in Ubers power to control.
> 
> You know for a fact how irrelevant it was to your point yet yours so hard headed, you wont admit that you just dropped that in to jab at uber for something that has nothing to do with uber.
> 
> ...


Okay, I'll dumb it down even further for you, Pyle.

Does Uber care about you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

iheartuber said:


> If you die, Uber doesn't have to go through the trouble of deactivating you


Not only that. I heard a dead Uber driver was still getting quest emails from Uber. 10 rides and get $300. 
He's so lucky!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Okay, I'll dumb it down even further for you, Pyle.
> 
> Does Uber care about you?


How about you work on being civil rather than name calling. Just because you're an uber driver doesnt mean you should lose all semblance of civility.

Of course not. Why would they? What does such irrelevant fact have to do with me keeping my health up?


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> How about you work on being civil rather than name calling. Just because you're an uber driver doesnt mean you should lose all semblance of civility.
> 
> Of course not. Why would they? What does such irrelevant fact have to do with me keeping my health up?


Okay, so since Uber doesn't care about us or offer any type of partner perks with one of the many gyms that are now available, then it is our responsibility to excercise, so that we remain in good health.

Does that make sense to you?

And don't complain about being civil. I have lost patience with you. I'm done explaining things now.


----------



## pomegranite112 (May 14, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Don't know about you, but I didn't sign up to get a bigger ass. Between work, baby girls soccer and uberring, I am only able to work out twice a week and walk during practices. Uber doesn't care about your health. We can be a bunch of 300 pounders. Long as we can still drive, Uber is satisfied. What say you?
> 
> An addendum for the slow people, because sometimes, they need help with reading comprehension:
> 
> ...


You don't need to exercise to lower your weight or maintain it. Just eat below the amount of calories you need to maintain your weight. I lost 6 lbs in 2 months by eating healthy and only drinking water. Cut out bread, pasta carbs etc. Add fat, a lot of protein and a bit of carbs like brown rice to your diet. Drink lots of water in the morning and always keep an eye out on your daily calorie. NO SUGAR

Your habits will get you farther than a few minutes on a treadmill. I used to hit the treadmill 4 times a week but that only helped my heart and not my weight. My mother and sister both take cardio classes 3 times a week but they don't look at what they eat. They haven't lost a pound. Treat your caloric intake the same way you treat your bank account. You can only eat a certain amount of calories a day before you start gaining fat. You only have a certain amount of money until you start going bankrupt....

And ubers not obligated to give you anything. Stop acting like a child


----------



## Chris Verdi (Nov 7, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Don't know about you, but I didn't sign up to get a bigger ass. Between work, baby girls soccer and uberring, I am only able to work out twice a week and walk during practices. Uber doesn't care about your health. We can be a bunch of 300 pounders. Long as we can still drive, Uber is satisfied. What say you?
> 
> An addendum for the slow people, because sometimes, they need help with reading comprehension:
> 
> ...


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Uber drivers would over run the showers and be sleeping in the parking lots


Ha good point


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Okay, so since Uber doesn't care about us or offer any type of partner perks with one of the many gyms that are now available, then it is our responsibility to excercise, so that we remain in good health.
> 
> Does that make sense to you?
> 
> And don't complain about being civil. I have lost patience with you. I'm done explaining things now.


I could replace Uber with Santa Clause and it would make as much sense. Its an irrelevant statement and you know it.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I could replace Uber with Santa Clause and it would make as much sense. Its an irrelevant statement and you know it.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

GasHealthTimeCosts said:


> No, shame on you for supporting an entity that strains people bodies and minds more than many other jobs. You clearly don't have a science or health background to understand that sitting for long periods of times hurts peoples internal organs. DO YOU REALLY EXPECT EVERY DRIVER TO KNOW THE IMPORTANCE OF HEALTH AND HOW DRIVING NEGATIVELY AFFECTS HEALTH. If these companies cared they would emphasize and educate their drivers to exercise and be healthy. Its actually in the long-term interest of Uber/Lyft to do so but they dont want to address the idea that their business harms peoples health. It hurts the riders too who now have a cheap option instead of walking short distances.


Won't hurt the robots


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Ha good point


People already are. Every 24 hour gym I pass has at least one RV in the parking lot.


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

I drive 6 days a week 12 hours a day. I stay thin by limiting myself to black coffee for breakfast and lunch and only eating one meal a day.

If you only drink black coffee without anything in it, you don't get the hunger pangs or the shakes later on. This is because black coffee processes in the body like water. Your metabolism never starts and remains in Starvation mode.

Whenever I have gotten sloppy and started eating more in a day is when the weight gain happens.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> I drive 6 days a week 12 hours a day. I stay thin by limiting myself to black coffee for breakfast and lunch and only eating one meal a day.
> 
> If you only drink black coffee without anything in it, you don't get the hunger pangs or the shakes later on. This is because black coffee processes in the body like water. Your metabolism never starts and remains in Starvation mode.
> 
> Whenever I have gotten sloppy and started eating more in a day is when the weight gain happens.


Sounds healthy to me ... :/


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

wk1102 said:


> Sounds healthy to me ... :/


My one meal today consisted of rice lentils and mixed vegetables all mixed together with some red curry sauce that I made from curry paste and low fat coconut milk.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Certain Judgment said:


> My one meal today consisted of rice lentils and mixed vegetables all mixed together with some red curry sauce that I made from curry paste and low fat coconut milk.


You eat the same meal every day?


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

corniilius said:


> This thread is more about looking out for ourselves. Hence, the title. If I wanted to make it solely about Uber, the title would've been more along the lines of, "Uber doesn't care about you" or something like that.


Your attempt to send a positive message while including the words "slow" and "dumb" to describe your peers is a fail.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I drive 6 days a week 12 hours a day. I stay thin by limiting myself to black coffee for breakfast and lunch and only eating one meal a day.
> 
> If you only drink black coffee without anything in it, you don't get the hunger pangs or the shakes later on. This is because black coffee processes in the body like water. Your metabolism never starts and remains in Starvation mode.
> 
> Whenever I have gotten sloppy and started eating more in a day is when the weight gain happens.


Perhaps? However the limited caloric intake probably is the single greatest reason you are remaining thin. I'll tip my hat to you on having strong will power! Something I do not have myself. mmmmmmm...donuts!!!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Perhaps? However the limited caloric intake probably is the single greatest reason you are remaining thin. I'll tip my hat to you on having strong will power! Something I do not have myself. mmmmmmm...donuts!!!


I have the willpower because I know what crap they put in all that so-called food. The ingredient list always reads more like a chemistry set. I also know way too many people who are up there in age having bypass surgery, heart attacks, and whatnot. If God allows me to live that long I would rather not be in their situation when I am their age.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Keep telling y'all, I have an obsessive habit now of comparing food prices to how many minimum fare trips it would take to pay for said food.

3 minimum trips ($2.62 per trip in my territory) for just about any cheap combo meal. Feelings of hunger are quickly replaced with feelings of depression.

Many pounds have been lost.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Don't know about you, but I didn't sign up to get a bigger ass. Between work, baby girls soccer and uberring, I am only able to work out twice a week and walk during practices. Uber doesn't care about your health. We can be a bunch of 300 pounders. Long as we can still drive, Uber is satisfied. What say you?
> 
> An addendum for the slow people, because sometimes, they need help with reading comprehension:
> 
> ...


Listen everyone, just stick to the four food groups and you'll be fine: McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's and Domino's. See! It's easy to do


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Listen everyone, just stick to the four food groups and you'll be fine: McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's and Domino's. See! It's easy to do


You forgot Little Caesars! Who can argue with a whole pizza for $5 and change?



MHR said:


> Keep telling y'all, I have an obsessive habit now of comparing food prices to how many minimum fare trips it would take to pay for said food.
> 
> 3 minimum trips ($2.62 per trip in my territory) for just about any cheap combo meal. Feelings of hunger are quickly replaced with feelings of depression.
> 
> Many pounds have been lost.


I always think about it in those terms as well. If I spend all day doing this crap to add to that pile of money, taking away from it hurts my feelings a little bit. Therefore, I always try to memorize where all the buffets are in the city. All you can eat tacos for $5.95 on Mondays, complimentary buffet with the purchase of a drink at a local bar and restaurant on Thursday nights. Things like that.

If you only eat one meal a day you have to make it a good one!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> You forgot Little Caesars! Who can argue with a whole pizza for $5 and change?
> 
> I always think about it in those terms as well. If I spend all day doing this crap to add to that pile of money, taking away from it hurts my feelings a little bit. Therefore, I always try to memorize where all the buffets are in the city. All you can eat tacos for $5.95 on Mondays, complimentary buffet with the purchase of a drink at a local bar and restaurant on Thursday nights. Things like that.
> 
> If you only eat one meal a day you have to make it a good one!


Blehhh, Little Caesars! My advice if you do order from them is throw out the pizza and eat the box!


----------



## Certain Judgment (Dec 2, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Blehhh, Little Caesars! My advice if you do order from them is throw out the pizza and eat the box!


Little Caesars is one of my favorites...


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I joined the gym after gaining 25 pounds from Uber. I wonder if I can write that off in tax season.


Wha?? The pounds or the gym??


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> I joined the gym after gaining 25 pounds from Uber. I wonder if I can write that off in tax season.


Yes...you can


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Too bad they dont make maternity type jeans for men. My wife had some awesome jeans! They actually have a stretchy material that goes over the belly, but you can't even tell.
> Pants that fit and dont sag.


My teenage daughter would categorize those as "given up on life pants" or, alternatively and simply, "dad pants".


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

uberfraud said:


> Your attempt to send a positive message while including the words "slow" and "dumb" to describe your peers is a fail.


Read it again.

I had to update it for Pyle.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> Yes...you can


Thank you!



Slim Pete said:


> Wha?? The pounds or the gym??


The gym fee


----------



## uberfraud (Sep 22, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Read it again.
> 
> I had to update it for Pyle.


Why would I waste my time reading it again? Can you read what I wrote in response to that garbage commentary?


----------



## Hhggh (Jun 24, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would Uber care about anyones weight? The only employer I ever had that cared about my weight was the United States Army...
> 
> Unless your job requires you to do physically demanding tasks and even then the employer doesnt care what your weight is as long as you can perform.
> 
> ...


Plenty of big corporate type jobs care about their employees health. Believe it or not, a lot of companies value their employees and make an effort to keep them happy & healthy. I've heard of companies buying employees fit bits, having step contests, incentives to go to the gym etc


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just signed up at Planet Fitness. $41.00 annual fee, $10.00 a month.

Open 24 hrs.

Pizza party the first Monday of the month (I know, I know).


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Just signed up at Planet Fitness. $41.00 annual fee, $10.00 a month.
> 
> Open 24 hrs.
> 
> Pizza party the first Monday of the month (I know, I know).


Good job...get your body in tune...

Then we'll work on your brain...8>)

Can I help it that your first name...

Just happens to be Travis....8>O

Rakos


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Just signed up at Planet Fitness. $41.00 annual fee, $10.00 a month.
> 
> Open 24 hrs.
> 
> Pizza party the first Monday of the month (I know, I know).


Only a dumbbell would pay more......

For a gym like that!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I love PF, for $10 a month, can't be beat. Especially if you're not a hardcore gym rat and just want the basics plus showers.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Thank goodness you posted this!

Uber sent me a one month free at 24 hour fitness recently.
I immediately regarded it with the utmost suspicion. They're trying to stop surges around 24 hour fitness? I won't participate! This is some new tactic I just don't know what. I spent time searching UP.net for complaints. After many days, I concluded that they must have been trying to encourage a new breed of super drivers, mentally and physically fit, sexy, sculpted and toned, to get a higher percentage of 5 star ratings from riders! 

But now this post. Thank you for putting my mind at rest.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> Thank goodness you posted this!
> 
> Uber sent me a one month free at 24 hour fitness recently.
> I immediately regarded it with the utmost suspicion. They're trying to stop surges around 24 hour fitness? I won't participate! This is some new tactic I just don't know what. I spent time searching UP.net for complaints. After many days, I concluded that they must have been trying to encourage a new breed of super drivers, mentally and physically fit, sexy, sculpted and toned, to get a higher percentage of 5 star ratings from riders!
> ...


I very seriously doubt that was from Uber. Has anybody else received said offer?


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I very seriously doubt that was from Uber. Has anybody else received said offer?


I wish I'd screen shot it but I didn't realise it would be pertinent in a future discussion. It was at the bottom scrolling banner for weeks.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Listen everyone, just stick to the four food groups and you'll be fine: McDonalds, Burger King, Wendy's and Domino's. See! It's easy to do


I seriously owe everyone here a sincere apology. It was extremely irresponesable of me to mention those four fast food establishments
As the four food groups. What I neglected to also mention was that Domino's can be substituted with Papa John's if one so desires.
Thank You!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I very seriously doubt that was from Uber.





upyouruber said:


> I seriously owe everyone here a sincere apology. It was extremely irresponesable of me to mention those four fast food establishments
> As the four food groups. What I neglected to also mention was that Domino's can be substituted with Papa John's if one so desires.
> Thank You!


What about tacos? I usually hit up a taco joint/truck at least twice on the weekends.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


> What about tacos? I usually hit up a taco joint/truck at least twice on the weekends.


Only if you drench them in the hottest sauce available, topped with a mountain of jalapeno's! YUMMY SPICY


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I wish I'd screen shot it but I didn't realise it would be pertinent in a future discussion. It was at the bottom scrolling banner for weeks.


This forum provides real good feedback and issues. I am pretty sure uber uses it often.

I also want to add that The featured thread on UP are all good issues that Uber needs to be aware of. Almost like UP is filtering out what Uber needs to see.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I wish I'd screen shot it but I didn't realise it would be pertinent in a future discussion. It was at the bottom scrolling banner for weeks


Because of UP, I now screenshot everything on my apps that might be deemed interesting.

One day my screenshot of my pax with the name of BONGJOO will come in handy.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Uber Crack said:


> Thank goodness you posted this!
> 
> Uber sent me a one month free at 24 hour fitness recently.
> I immediately regarded it with the utmost suspicion. They're trying to stop surges around 24 hour fitness? I won't participate! This is some new tactic I just don't know what. I spent time searching UP.net for complaints. After many days, I concluded that they must have been trying to encourage a new breed of super drivers, mentally and physically fit, sexy, sculpted and toned, to get a higher percentage of 5 star ratings from riders!
> ...


I got a similar offer except it wasn't a gym. It was a free membership at the 24-hour XXX adult-bookstore with 5 free tokens for the veiwing booth glory hole room thing.

I found nothing with my search searches of well I found a lot with my search, but nothing that has to do with Uber.

What do you think uber trying to do here?



corniilius said:


> I very seriously doubt that was from Uber. Has anybody else received said offer?


Hmm


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I found nothing with my search searches of well I found a lot with my search, but nothing that has to do with Uber.


Translation please


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I got a similar offer except it wasn't a gym. It was a free membership at the 24-hour XXX adult-bookstore with 5 free tokens for the veiwing booth glory hole room thing.
> 
> I found nothing with my search searches of well I found a lot with my search, but nothing that has to do with Uber.
> 
> ...


Rakos could use those tokens!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> I got a similar offer except it wasn't a gym. It was a free membership at the 24-hour XXX adult-bookstore with 5 free tokens for the veiwing booth glory hole room thing.
> 
> I found nothing with my search searches of well I found a lot with my search, but nothing that has to do with Uber.
> 
> ...


Glory hole LMAO!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

MHR said:


> Translation please


He was searching in a porn site. Typing and fapping is hard to do.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Can you enjoy porn and Uber at the same time? I think it would be a bit "hard."


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

MHR said:


> Translation please


Okay but don't read this near kids or in church....
Lots of**** ***** ***** and******* in the *****big******really big**********huge**********and******?with*****6*********2at once*******in one****1******12**********moutn****************milf**********young*******************natural*********fake*******************on and in**********pierced ************ ect...

My god, it was enlightening and exhausting! Not to mention messy. 

Oh damn, I forgot about the auto censor.



MHR said:


> Translation please





UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> He was searching in a porn site


Hmm


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Glory hole LMAO!


Its' true! Thats where I picked up Rakos on my very first Uber trip!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I don't pick up from those kind of establishments. Could be to a sticky situation.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Its' true! Thats where I picked up Rakos on my very first Uber trip!


Rakos is amazing. but costly


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Its' true! Thats where I picked up Rakos on my very first Uber trip!


Heeeeyy.....I thought we agreed...

To not tell all...

Without a signed and sealed contract....

Shhhhhhhh.....

Rakos


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

corniilius said:


> I very seriously doubt that was from Uber. Has anybody else received said offer?


Not me.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> Heeeeyy.....I thought we agreed...
> 
> To not tell all...
> 
> ...


We shall never discuss that day EVER again!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Certain Judgment said:


> I drive 6 days a week 12 hours a day. I stay thin by limiting myself to black coffee for breakfast and lunch and only eating one meal a day.
> 
> If you only drink black coffee without anything in it, you don't get the hunger pangs or the shakes later on. This is because black coffee processes in the body like water. Your metabolism never starts and remains in Starvation mode.
> 
> Whenever I have gotten sloppy and started eating more in a day is when the weight gain happens.


Wow!! It sounds like a starvation diet.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> We shall never discuss that day EVER again!


Eh.. it's the 90s we won't judge.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Wow!! It sounds like a starvation diet.


Wrong. You can eat all the lettuce and celery you want!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Rakos could use those tokens!


Let him earn some, these are mine.


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Let him earn some, these are mine.


Oh he earned some alright. That dirty little monkey


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Let him earn some, these are mine.


Fine. Just keep your hands off my stash!!!



UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Oh he earned some alright. That dirty little monkey


Yup, whether at the zoo, in the wild or at the GH, Rakos has always enjoyed munching on a banana!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> Fine. Just keep your hands off my stash!!!
> 
> Yup, whether at the zoo, in the wild or at the GH, Rakos has always enjoyed munching on a banana!


Now just because I lived in the wild...

For 10 years down in Key West..

Doesn't mean I enjoyed ALL of it's vices...

Butt...I certainly saw a lot of things...

That I'll NEVER be able to unsee...8>O

Rakos


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Why would Uber care about anyones weight? The only employer I ever had that cared about my weight was the United States Army...
> 
> Unless your job requires you to do physically demanding tasks and even then the employer doesnt care what your weight is as long as you can perform.
> 
> ...


That was the old thinking. Because Americans don't think further ahead.

Now companies realize that unhealthy employees = more likely to use their insurance = possible hike in insurance rates/billings.

Also they're starting to notice that unhealthy people (except me) tend to be unhappy and not as productive.



MHR said:


> Because of UP, I now screenshot everything on my apps that might be deemed interesting.
> 
> One day my screenshot of my pax with the name of BONGJOO will come in handy.


I love how I have a folder dedicated to screenshots on my iPhone automatically; some of my recent screenshots:


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> That was the old thinking. Because Americans don't think further ahead.
> 
> Now companies realize that unhealthy employees = more likely to use their insurance = possible hike in insurance rates/billings.
> 
> ...


YUMMMM!!! I'll have the Mac n' Cheese Burger please!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> YUMMMM!!! I'll have the Mac n' Cheese Burger please!!!


And always room for dessert!

I once had a Mac and cheese burger where the bun was made of Mac and cheese 

#fattyatheart #skinnyfat


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

If you are able for mine the Apple Watch is a pretty good investment in your health as a driver. People who drive for a living die early superannuation / retirement funds are something you do for your next of kin. Your health doesn't need to be the most important thing in your life if you don't have a problem with that.

It doesn't matter what you do if you find ways to stay active, just get out of the car and walk, climb a few stairs, a few push ups to get the heart rate up. Anything will do just get mobile and keep track of it.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Ribak said:


> Agree 100%. I also need to work on my eating habits. Luckily, I do not smoke, drink or do drugs. I signed up for 24 hour fitness at the beginning of the year and go in for a treadmill and bike workout at least 4 times a week. Just a quick one hour session, but it helps out for my cardio and keeps my cholesterol in check.
> 
> It looks like you have a solid plan for work life balance and recognize the importance of family time. Good for you sir...good for you.
> 
> Always be Blessed.


Body fat is 90%+ about diet and very little about exercise.

Exercise is important, but not for weight loss, specifically fat loss.

Drop simple carbs and sugar and you'll lose fat.

By the way, blood cholesterol levels have never been shown to cause any disease. Dietary cholesterol has never been shown to be linked to blood cholesterol. Low blood cholesterol levels actually lead to a shorter life span. In 2015 the USDA dropped all dietary cholesterol limit reccomendations for these reason.

Eat fat, lose fat.



Cableguynoe said:


> Not gonna lie, Ubering hasn't been good for my belly.
> I had maintained a consistent 38 waist for 10+ years.
> While those used pants still fit me, I bought a new pair of 38 recently. Had to go back and swap it out for a 40


Keto



Cndragon said:


> I def drink more coffee and eat more donuts... Turning 40 sucked..actually no, started in my early 30's. I used to be able to say oh no I gained 5 lbs lemme eat salad and a week later its gone. Now its like...WTF I gained 10bs? lemme eat salad! and I gain 5 lbs. So now Im like screw it...boston creme or old fashioned? Oh, Ill take both, Ill just stick the other one in the glove box for later (where I keep my emergency pop tarts).
> 
> Not as worried as I should be, while I am much bigger than I used to be, people still think Im thin (being very tall has its benefits) and every year my dr tells me to keep doing what Im doing cause Im in perfect health. I quit smoking cigarettes anyway, but she said it doesnt really count cause I still vape so Im still considered a smoker. Cant win. Oh well. I ran enough in the Army so I did my time. Thered have to be a fire or some other immediate life threatening situation to get me to exercise.


You don't need to exercise to lose the weight, but the donuts and pop tarts are definitely killing you.

Also, "thin fat" is deadly. It means you carry more fat internally squeezing your organs.



pomegranite112 said:


> You don't need to exercise to lower your weight or maintain it. Just eat below the amount of calories you need to maintain your weight. I lost 6 lbs in 2 months by eating healthy and only drinking water. Cut out bread, pasta carbs etc. Add fat, a lot of protein and a bit of carbs like brown rice to your diet. Drink lots of water in the morning and always keep an eye out on your daily calorie. NO SUGAR
> 
> Your habits will get you farther than a few minutes on a treadmill. I used to hit the treadmill 4 times a week but that only helped my heart and not my weight. My mother and sister both take cardio classes 3 times a week but they don't look at what they eat. They haven't lost a pound. Treat your caloric intake the same way you treat your bank account. You can only eat a certain amount of calories a day before you start gaining fat. You only have a certain amount of money until you start going bankrupt....
> 
> And ubers not obligated to give you anything. Stop acting like a child


Exactly, except, for clarity, we're talking about simple carbs, not fiber carbs, and you don't need brown rice or any grain for that matter. They provide nothing towards healthy eating.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Body fat is 90%+ about diet and very little about exercise.
> 
> Exercise is important, but not for weight loss, specifically fat loss.
> 
> ...


Was diagnosed as diabetic about 6 months ago changed my diet to remove sugars and carbs dropped from 95 kilos to 88 kilos within a month. Mostly rice out of my diet. The cholesterol is interesting. My level was 3.5 my doctor put me on medication to try get me close to 2.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> Was diagnosed as diabetic about 6 months ago changed my diet to remove sugars and carbs dropped from 95 kilos to 88 kilos within a month. Mostly rice out of my diet. The cholesterol is interesting. My level was 3.5 my doctor put me on medication to try get me close to 2.


Most doctors are terrible at nutrition.

Good for you dropping carbs and sugar. It can actually cure type 2 diabetes.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Too bad they dont make maternity type jeans for men. My wife had some awesome jeans! They actually have a stretchy material that goes over the belly, but you can't even tell.
> Pants that fit and dont sag.
> 
> I might just take this idea to Shark Tank.


I want someone to design some Corporate onesies. I could be warm, feel young and grow with a minimum of restrictions.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Fine. Just keep your hands off my stash!!!
> 
> Yup, whether at the zoo, in the wild or at the GH, Rakos has always enjoyed munching on a banana!


That one literally made me laugh out loud.

I'm probably done after this next tax season. Debts will be paid and it simply isnt worth the hassle. Going to scale things way back of I even continue to drive at all.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Glory hole LMAO!


I've never heard this term before and I don't have the Internet on my computer to look this up. So I'm going to assume that a Glory Hole is a hole in the wall of a Baptist Church and people scream Glory Glory through the hole to get the congregation to respond at the right times. Am I correct?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I've never heard this term before and I don't have the Internet on my computer to look this up. So I'm going to assume that a Glory Hole is a hole in the wall of a Baptist Church and people scream Glory Glory through the hole to get the congregation to respond at the right times. Am I correct?


Old mining term.

http://utahspresenthistory.blogspot.com/2011/04/old-glory-hole.html?m=1


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Tihstae said:


> I've never heard this term before and I don't have the Internet on my computer to look this up. So I'm going to assume that a Glory Hole is a hole in the wall of a Baptist Church and people scream Glory Glory through the hole to get the congregation to respond at the right times. Am I correct?


SURE....I believe...I Believe....8>)

This came from your third grade book...

Oh how I wish we could all be...

This innocent...8>)

Rakos








PS. Monkey looking thru a hole at old Glory...our flag...


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> I've never heard this term before and I don't have the Internet on my computer to look this up. So I'm going to assume that a Glory Hole is a hole in the wall of a Baptist Church and people scream Glory Glory through the hole to get the congregation to respond at the right times. Am I correct?


There's an open mouth near it, but no screaming.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Old mining term.
> 
> http://utahspresenthistory.blogspot.com/2011/04/old-glory-hole.html?m=1


I always snicker when that term is mentioned on the Calico mine ride at Knotts Berry Farm.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I get out and load luggage, and I go offline and go for a brisk walk around city parks. I'm not concerned with weight gain. I know how to manage calorie intake. I do more protein/ less carbs, limited sugar. I'm more concerned with a blood clot developing in the leg because I sit for 6 hours Monday through Friday at school, and then I'm sitting while driving and then I'm sitting while doing homework.

BTW I picked up this at Amazon and it works great!









Sometimes it's the only exercise I get during the day. A big plus is it folds up to about 6 inches wide! I actually have it in my bedroom.

Oh and it always helps to remember this:


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

corniilius said:


> Don't know about you, but I didn't sign up to get a bigger ass. Between work, baby girls soccer and uberring, I am only able to work out twice a week and walk during practices. Uber doesn't care about your health. We can be a bunch of 300 pounders. Long as we can still drive, Uber is satisfied. What say you?
> 
> An addendum for the slow people, because sometimes, they need help with reading comprehension:
> 
> ...


Uber Hope that you are old enough and smart to look after yourself .


----------

